# Off I go.



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

I need more time to dedicate to University and piano studies. (And, of course, to have a real life hanging out with friends and dating chicks).

So I'm leaving TC for a while. I _may_ post something tomorrow, and I _may _come back in some weeks. But that's not for sure.

See you.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Enjoying your posts, Manuel; good luck, take care and be back soon.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Have fun!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking forward to your return, Manuel ... have fun out there


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Manuel, we will miss your contributions while you are away.

Best of luck in your studies, and with the ladies!  

PS. Mr. Newman will particularly miss you alot while you are away!


----------



## The Purple Wasp (Apr 19, 2007)

in the thread « Here's a bit morbid question », you said that the piece you would like to be played, when you go away, is Vaughan Williams 4th.
We’ll do it for you.
good bye.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

The Purple Wasp said:


> in the thread « Here's a bit morbid question », you said that the piece you would like to be played, when you go away, is Vaughan Williams 4th.
> We'll do it for you.
> good bye.


Thanks for caring. But I wasn't dying... 

(at least not that I knew it).


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm about to finish my exams, to enter a 46 day period of holydays at Uni.

I feel like coming back.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm back just in time to celebrate Kurkikothaus' 400 posts.


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome back, Manuel!  

Lots has happened since you were gone, including an official end to the Mozart/Luchesi discussion, which I know you loved so much...


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yay!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Manuel


----------



## Barnali Kar (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow! I'am thrilled to see the fun, enthusiasm and love you get!


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

Manuel said:


> I'm back just in time to celebrate Kurkikothaus' 400 posts.


Wow, thanks! I missed this one the first time it came around, I don't visit the Member's Chat category much, but since I haven't seen you posting in a while, I thought I'd take a look here.

I hope you stay away a bit longer, I may have a chance to catch up to you, seeing as you blew by me earlier this year... just kidding.


----------

